# My list of grievances and suggestions.



## Sonicslasher (Oct 17, 2010)

GBAtemp has grown leaps and bounds from when it was a small temporary ROM site. I recently checked out how many members have and saw that we have around 263,740 members now. A pretty large community if ya ask me, even if all of them aren't active. There is tons of conversation going on at any moment. Sure there's lots of conversation going on all over the forum, but GBAtemp also has a lot of knowledge held within it's servers. But it's every so often it is the case that intellectual posts are buried within the stench of ignorance. 

Now I know that this has been talked about a lot, and shot down for good reasons, but lets try a different approach. Yes I am talking about a voting mechanism for posts. But the main difference between what I'm suggesting and from what others have said is that there would be no downvoting. Confused yet? Let me explain. There would only be upvoting so that the most helpful posts could be easier seen (with a arrange posts by rating option). This is similar to what Engadget has for their commenting system. It wouldn't be implemented in more opinionated areas of the forums like the "Other Discussions Area". And I think it would help out a great deal in situations like release threads where you have 40 pages of shit with informative comments lurking within them. 

_________________________________________________________________________

I've got more things so say, but I'll just edit them in later.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 17, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> And I think it would help out a great deal in situations like release threads where you have 40 pages of shit with informative comments lurking within them.


This sounds good to me.

Yes you'd think with the speed of it that a post would only be on the last page long enough to get 2/3 votes, but those would push it near the top of the "highest-rated posts" view where people could vote more to categorize the helpful posts (for examples ones with clearer instructions getting more votes because more people understand).

Also it'd help point out later posts in news threads and such that explain things more clearly (for example if it's a legal thread or something most people don't understand).


----------



## dice (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm always up for giving things a shot (i.e. doing this on a trial basis and going on from there) but it's just as likely that a useless (but entertaining) post is given the highest rating.

Whilst all suggestions are welcome I question the NEED for this one. I can't see how implementing this will improve the forum overall.

*edit*

To contradict myself it would be more beneficial to have an on/off switch for this feature for those who do/don't wish to have it.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 18, 2010)

Instead of a upvote/downvote system, I propose a system more like slashdot, where individual posts can be tagged with words from a predetermined dropdown list. (EG: Troll, Funny, Interesting, Helpful, Stupid, Useless, Unintelligible, etc...)

The Topic creator can then determine what kinds of posts will rise to the top in their threads, and this information will be displayed somewhere in the topic.

E.G.: A user is looking for a certain homebrew that he deleted off of his SD card. He creates a topic looking for help, and he ticks off Helpful and Informative as the kind of posts that he is looking for. The community then uses a dropdown menu for each individual post to select which posts are Helpful or Informative.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 18, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Instead of a upvote/downvote system, I propose a system more like slashdot, where individual posts can be tagged with words from a predetermined dropdown list. (EG: Troll, Funny, Interesting, Helpful, Stupid, Useless, Unintelligible, etc...)



I could see that feature being easily abused.


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 18, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seconded.

I don't like the whole "Like" "Dislike" button thing. AT ALL.

It annoys the hell out of me. Maybe just because I hate Facebook a lot of the times...

And the TwinRetro, I like the idea but P1ingpong has a valid point. What will stop words like "LOLWTFBBQ" or "Dicks" or other inappropriate words from being shown to the little kiddie's eyes?


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 19, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> I'm always up for giving things a shot (i.e. doing this on a trial basis and going on from there) but it's just as likely that a useless (yes funny) post is given the highest rating.
> 
> Whilst all suggestions are welcome I question the NEED for this one. I can't see how implementing this will improve the forum overall.
> 
> ...



I like the idea. There have been numerous times I have found a topic I was interested in with +40 pages but only 5-6 useful posts. While posts that are not particularly useful has a probability of being voted up, a true post particularly useful should received more votes in a long duration of time. Each post can be voted once per temper per some given time and it would be highly beneficial if we can list the top X rated posts.


----------



## Minox (Oct 19, 2010)

'Circlejerk' should cover the main issue I'd have regarding a system like this.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 19, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because it would be a set list. A dropdown list of predetermined words. You wouldn't be able to add your own, and p1ng, how could that system be abused?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 19, 2010)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Because it would be a set list. A dropdown list of predetermined words. You wouldn't be able to add your own, and p1ng, how could that system be abused?



You are giving people the ability to anonymously label someone else's posts with tags such as "troll, stupid, useless" and so on with this suggestion. Various people aren't exactly popular here for various reasons, whether they deserve to be unpopular or not. It would take a fairly small group of dedicated people to systematically tag all their posts negatively, thereby dropping their posts to the bottom of a thread. Regardless of the content of the post itself.

And even if all the options were just positive ones, which would make it the same as Sonicslashers suggestion, I would still be against this. I just don't think these voting systems are beneficial, reliable or really needed. But that's just my own personal opinion on the matter.


----------



## Etalon (Oct 19, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> And even if all the options were just positive ones, which would make it the same as Sonicslashers suggestion, I would still be against this. I just don't think these voting systems are beneficial, reliable or really needed. But that's just my own personal opinion on the matter.



I'd like such a voting system in the release threads. So trash like "loaaading now" would have no chance.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Oct 19, 2010)

I like the up/down voting system idea for individual posts, but something like the one on urban dictionary with thumbs up/down being if this post was useful or not to them. it would theoretically free up the clutter of people thanking/criticising people repeatedly for a single post that gets pushed back in the pages of a hot thread about an important topic. Something like that wouldn't be affected as much by a popularity contest, but honestly you wont completely get rid of that in a forum as large as GBATemp.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Oct 19, 2010)

I like the idea, but I also agree that it could be abused.
Perhaps having an option to disable/enable the feature would help?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 19, 2010)

Unfortunately like every good suggestion the problem is people being dickheads and abusing the system. It's like on Youtube how you can like comments or how you can do the same on Facebook. Then those comments are the first things you see. And they can easily be something stupid as opposed to something with thought.

It's a good suggestion but if you really need to find a post relevant to your needs you use the "Search thread" function. Like say for example a big game gets released and you don't want to riffle through hundreds of posts to find a patch or fix for your cart. Just search the thread with keywords (like for an Acekard user like myself I'd look for "AKAIO fix" or something) and tah-dah.

tl;dr: Use the "Search thread" function if you want to find a good post that's relevant to your needs.


----------



## Zetta_x (Oct 19, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Unfortunately like every good suggestion the problem is people being dickheads and abusing the system. It's like on Youtube how you can like comments or how you can do the same on Facebook. Then those comments are the first things you see. And they can easily be something stupid as opposed to something with thought.



That's probably because the majority of youtube videos don't even have a reason to comment. Every comment can be considered stupid as opposed to useful so no matter which one has the highest rating by default will be stupid.

However, in GBA temp, a large number of threads raise issues to problems with system X. Take into consideration of the Jailbreak thread when PS3 jailbreak was first released. There were some very knowledgeable posts about the subject that many people considered useful in regards to Jailbreaking a PS3. However, there were thousands of posts of people having random speculation. If a large majority used the voting system and the majority of them used the voting, the central limit theorem states that the distribution of votes will follow a normal distribution with the highest peak being at the mean (or the most helpful posts (which is an opinion on what is helpful))


----------



## Nintendo_Chick (Oct 20, 2010)

If the up votes "expired" after a month or so, this could also help with the outdated stickies too.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 20, 2010)

Nintendo_Chick said:
			
		

> If the up votes "expired" after a month or so, this could also help with the outdated stickies too.


Stickies are most of the times meant to last a very long time, and the only real 'outdated' stickies hadn't been updated since 2007 or so. Besides, most of them have already either been replaced or unstickied.

+1 to Sonicslasher though, it would definitely help to bring up the best posts in the topic and you wouldn't have to browse through the fuckload of shit that gets posted nowadays.


----------



## Costello (Oct 20, 2010)

those are all interesting suggestions but the main problem is: abuse.

Now to solve that problem, couldn't we do something like a user-whitelist?
we would only allow a whitelist of people to use those systems (like the ones that were suggested) which would prevent those from being abused.

I don't see the problem with a whitelist other than the selection of people. People who wouldn't be included in the whitelist would feel left out...
Or we could include all long-time members in the whitelist, and all users that have a warning level above 0 are excluded? Then if someone ever abuses the system, they get a warning and are excluded. 

how does that sound?


----------



## raulpica (Oct 20, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Or we could include all long-time members in the whitelist, and all users that have a warning level above 0 are excluded? Then if someone ever abuses the system, they get a warning and are excluded.
> 
> how does that sound?


That one sounds good Costy, but will there be an history of the "likes" and the "not likes" so that we can track users abusing of the system?


----------



## prowler (Oct 20, 2010)

The only thing I have against this if it shows how many likes you've got below your name.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 17, 2010)

GBAtemp has grown leaps and bounds from when it was a small temporary ROM site. I recently checked out how many members have and saw that we have around 263,740 members now. A pretty large community if ya ask me, even if all of them aren't active. There is tons of conversation going on at any moment. Sure there's lots of conversation going on all over the forum, but GBAtemp also has a lot of knowledge held within it's servers. But it's every so often it is the case that intellectual posts are buried within the stench of ignorance. 

Now I know that this has been talked about a lot, and shot down for good reasons, but lets try a different approach. Yes I am talking about a voting mechanism for posts. But the main difference between what I'm suggesting and from what others have said is that there would be no downvoting. Confused yet? Let me explain. There would only be upvoting so that the most helpful posts could be easier seen (with a arrange posts by rating option). This is similar to what Engadget has for their commenting system. It wouldn't be implemented in more opinionated areas of the forums like the "Other Discussions Area". And I think it would help out a great deal in situations like release threads where you have 40 pages of shit with informative comments lurking within them. 

_________________________________________________________________________

I've got more things so say, but I'll just edit them in later.


----------



## Another World (Oct 20, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> GBAtemp has grown leaps and bounds from when it was a small temporary ROM site. I recently checked out how many members have and saw that we have around 263,740 members now. A pretty large community if ya ask me, even if all of them aren't active. There is tons of conversation going on at any moment. Sure there's lots of conversation going on all over the forum, but GBAtemp also has a lot of knowledge held within it's servers. But it's every so often it is the case that intellectual posts are buried within the stench of ignorance.
> 
> Now I know that this has been talked about a lot, and shot down for good reasons, but lets try a different approach. Yes I am talking about a voting mechanism for posts. But the main difference between what I'm suggesting and from what others have said is that there would be no downvoting. Confused yet? Let me explain. There would only be upvoting so that the most helpful posts could be easier seen (with a arrange posts by rating option). This is similar to what Engadget has for their commenting system. It wouldn't be implemented in more opinionated areas of the forums like the "Other Discussions Area". And I think it would help out a great deal in situations like release threads where you have 40 pages of shit with informative comments lurking within them.
> 
> ...



is this suggestion for a new section which would hold mirrored/dupe posts which have been "up voted"? because i don't want to see voted posts become the new stickies. some stickied information doesn't need to be sticked. what we don't need is a huge amount of stickied posts (50+) because users *feel* they need to be there. mirroring the data to a new section (without removing the original thread) would allow data to be organized and not force users to view a huge list of stickies. even a white list won't fix the problem of users voting to get something moved to the top. instead of a voting system i'd rather see a new staff position in charge of collecting the best information and hosting it all in once place. then again, isn't this what the wiki pages were intended for? sadly the wiki pages are 50/50 as new projects are not often updated resulting in lost information. 

so why not implement a voting system which flags posts within a category. then allow users a way to search by the top voted posts in each section. this is the same thing as having "stickies", as the most popular posts are still tagged, but they are not moved and do not make sections more cluttered. this also fixes the problem of dupe posts (as i mentioned) or moving posts into a new section which takes them out of context.

-another world


----------



## Costello (Oct 20, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess the staff would be able to see who voted what in order to be able to exclude the abusers.
And as for whatever you voted, you could maybe choose to keep it public or private (depends on people)

edit: Another World's suggestion of staff handling that job pleases me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




if we get all the staff those powers, they'd be able to dig up interesting posts. Though it'd be hard for the staff to keep up with all the threads.
Better than nothing i guess..


----------



## Another World (Oct 20, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> edit: Another World's suggestion of staff handling that job pleases me too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



then i added this:

so why not implement a voting system which flags posts within a category. then allow users a way to search by the top voted posts in each section. this is the same thing as having "stickies", as the most popular posts are still tagged, but they are not moved and do not make sections more cluttered. this also fixes the problem of dupe posts (as i mentioned) or moving posts into a new section which takes them out of context.

-=)

further more, the "tagged" posts could receive a new icon (like a gold star to the left in the forum view) and an option to sort the entire section (gbatemp & scene news, r4 flash kits, homebrew news, etc) by this new system (based on votes) or by the old post date system.

-another world


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> so why not implement a voting system which flags posts within a category. then allow users a way to search by the top voted posts in each section. this is the same thing as having "stickies", as the most popular posts are still tagged, but they are not moved and do not make sections more cluttered.


This gets my vote. Don't change the order of posts, but allow users to sort them by number of positive votes.


----------



## Another World (Oct 20, 2010)

no matter what i don't see a way around having staff micro-manage the voting system. we don't want users to vote a post up, because its "funny" for example, if that post does not contain any useful information. this will be a HUGE task, to say the least, and i don't think the current staff should be forced to have more responsibilities. perhaps a new group of members should be promoted to maintain the voting system. they would have the power to take away votes which inflate the results and thus push a post to the top. they would also have the power to add/remove users from the voting whitelist. senior staff would have the power as well but not be obligated to perform these duties.

however, can you imagine the amount of work involved in checking every voted post? just take a look at how many posts are made daily! this system is a good idea, and with the right effort it could be a nice feature, but i'm not sure it will work as suggested.

-another world


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 20, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> however, can you imagine the amount of work involved in checking every voted post? just take a look at how many posts are made daily! this system is a good idea, and with the right effort it could be a nice feature, but i'm not sure it will work as suggested.



I'm with you there. Without the right dedication to take a look at each voted post(And there would be many due to people voting what they "believe" is helpful), it's more work than it expected. It sounds pretty handy, but people find the strangest things as helpful, sometimes.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 20, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> Sadly the wiki pages are 50/50 as new projects are not often updated resulting in lost information.


The Wiki should probably be promoted a little more.
But there have been quite some great additions lately (The DSTWO skins page, the PS3 Jailbreak pages, ...)
I have already removed the most outdated projects (that were no longer of any use), but there might be some outdated stuff left.

Not to go entirely off topic.
If it were just a vote up(/vote down) system, I'd be against it. Not only for abuse, but also for people trying anything to get their post voted up. (Like "+rep me if it helped" on some other forums.)

A system I like better is allowing people to tag certain posts (the tags would be pre-defined). And the more the same tags it gets, the higher the posts lands when sorting by that tag. Of course it could still be abused (by deliberately adding the wrong tags), but it should be reduced.


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Another World said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make that a warning offence. Besides, the voting would be on individual posts. If you don't make the votes visible in the poster's profile (and you shouldn't), there would be no incentive to fish for votes. How would one show it off in that case? Put a link to a particularly popular post of his in his sig? "Hey look at this post I made it's popular go read it and make my ePeen bigger!"


----------



## Gore (Oct 20, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> 'Circlejerk' should cover the main issue I'd have regarding a system like this.


Absolutely right +1000 wish I could 'Like' this


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 20, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Make that a warning offence. Besides, the voting would be on individual posts. If you don't make the votes visible in the poster's profile, there would be no incentive to fish for votes. How would one show it off in that case? Put a link to a particularly popular post of his in his sig? "Hey look at this post I made it's popular go read it and make my ePeen bigger!"


I've been on a forum where they did that, so I wouldn't be surprised of anything... 
But I'm not gonna compare that forum to this one.

Either way, I don't wanna get in a fight with you over this. We can't know before we try


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Either way, I don't wanna get in a fight with you over this. We can't know before we try


I wasn't trying to fight or argue. It's my tone again, isn't it?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm sorry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I think I misunderstood your post. I'd be against "up/down" votes too. I like posts in chronological order   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's what I think would work. 

You vote for individual posts.
One vote per person per post (duh). 
You can't vote for your own posts (duh). 
Votes don't change the post's order in the thread, they're just displayed next to the post. 
Users should have the option to filter the thread by number of votes (only show posts with over X votes, etc), but that's optional (might be a strain on the server). 
_Votes don't show up in the member profile. _


I think we shoud give it a try and see how it works.


----------



## Sterling (Oct 20, 2010)

I think there should also be a separate section within the thread to show the highlight posts of the thread.
Also maybe a limit on your voting abilities if you get warned or have a certain warn percentage.


----------



## playallday (Oct 20, 2010)

.


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2010)

We won't know unless we try.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 20, 2010)

I vote on having votes not publicly displayed per user because it's a vote on the content of the post, not the user.

It people can't get bigger numbers or a bigger bar by their name in general, they won't go to lengths to spam for votes.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 20, 2010)

I've seen many frequent posters who I'd never give a vote up, and I've seen many one-time visitors that actually know what they're talking about, and I'd vote their posts up as much as possible.

It's only the idiots that would vote eachother's posts up, really. Those that abuse the system can be banned for all I care.

EDIT: Rydian has a good point.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 20, 2010)

Maybe a "thankyou" system where you can thumbs up a thread and it just has a little icon next to it with the amount of people who have thanked it (I've seen it on the SuperCard forum)


----------



## Rydian (Oct 20, 2010)

That might encourage people to take stuff from main threads and make new threads about it, we could have 5 threads on the same thing because each thread creator wants to ability to be thanked.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah but this is like communism, it only works if it isn't abused
You have to choose the system thats least likely to be abused


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 20, 2010)

Right let me try and condense things down a little here to see what the general consensus of ideas is.

A lot of you want a voting system implemented. The majority agree that voting posts down is a bad idea. Also that showing a posts individual ratings is a bad idea. So why do we need a voting system at all if that's the case? Well even though we can not see how many votes have been cast, we should have an optional system that allows the top rated posts to be pushed to the top of a thread. This would allow us to find the best most useful posts far more efficiently.

I don't think anyone has considered the massive flaws in this idea, let me tell you what they are.

The first flaw is time. A post that has been around longer has more time to accumulate positive votes. An older post that was very useful a few days ago, may easily be redundant now. Now we may not show how many votes have been cast for an individual post, but its at the top of the thread. Which if anything is far worse than just showing the votes themselves. It would be the first post visible, and would have a far bigger advantage than any newer ones, and because its at the top of the pile, and seemingly very helpful, it would continue to get votes even if it does not deserve them anymore. Things can progress very quickly in the world of AP fixes and so on, the newest most up to date post are generally the most helpful. A voting system would not push them to the top straight away, and they may just stagnate at the bottom of the pile with the other new posts, while the older ones never lose their momentum. 

Then we have the issue of order to consider. You are all arguing we should try this to make finding useful information far more convenient and efficient. But this could make finding useful information far more confusing. Imagine the highest rated posts at the top of a thread, with no chronological order, no relation to one another, just a jumbled confused mess of replies that when taken out of order and context may not be helpful at all.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 17, 2010)

GBAtemp has grown leaps and bounds from when it was a small temporary ROM site. I recently checked out how many members have and saw that we have around 263,740 members now. A pretty large community if ya ask me, even if all of them aren't active. There is tons of conversation going on at any moment. Sure there's lots of conversation going on all over the forum, but GBAtemp also has a lot of knowledge held within it's servers. But it's every so often it is the case that intellectual posts are buried within the stench of ignorance. 

Now I know that this has been talked about a lot, and shot down for good reasons, but lets try a different approach. Yes I am talking about a voting mechanism for posts. But the main difference between what I'm suggesting and from what others have said is that there would be no downvoting. Confused yet? Let me explain. There would only be upvoting so that the most helpful posts could be easier seen (with a arrange posts by rating option). This is similar to what Engadget has for their commenting system. It wouldn't be implemented in more opinionated areas of the forums like the "Other Discussions Area". And I think it would help out a great deal in situations like release threads where you have 40 pages of shit with informative comments lurking within them. 

_________________________________________________________________________

I've got more things so say, but I'll just edit them in later.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 20, 2010)

Or you can just vote up a thread and keep the same order


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 20, 2010)

Or you could just have no voting system at all.


----------



## alidsl (Oct 20, 2010)

And be like north Korea, no thanks


----------



## Veho (Oct 20, 2010)

Or you can vote for individual posts and then have the option to filter them by number of votes, keeping the chronological order, but weeding out the "+1", "QFT" and similar. 

Look at any new release or "dump anticipation" thread, 90% of the posts boil down to "nothing yet" and "HEY GUIZE R4 PATCH PLZ". Set the filter to only show posts with 1 or more votes, and you'd be rid of most of the clutter and still have a coherent thread with all the relevant info.


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 20, 2010)

Yeah dude I will rep this post of yours. Cool Thanks Thumbs Up ++
Also please check my tutorials out in my sig and vote them up thanks.

(this could be gbatemp)

(I wouldn't care)


----------



## Another World (Oct 21, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what you are saying is based on speculation because we haven't tried anything like this before. i could easily see people voting up a post their friend made and then someone comes along who can easily pick out the spelling errors, incorrect information, etc. a system like the one we are discussing should be for the best of the best and nothing else. otherwise we are just handing the ability to stickie any post to all normal group users, and they will abuse it, they always do.

based on many other sites i've been involved with i would speculate that users will abuse this system and/or the wrong type of posts (be it with good intentions) will be voted 'up'.

i think instead we should just have a new forum section where information can be mirrored. if you find a post you love because it has great information that truly helped you, you move that information (by permission of the original author) to the new section. however, we then run into the issues ping mentioned a few posts up.

-another world


----------



## Rydian (Oct 21, 2010)

To clarify, I'm for voting of posts.  POSTS, NOT USERS.

If a user has 25 posts that have +10 votes each, that should not show anything different on his profile or account info (to the left of a post) than somebody that has no voted up posts at all.  This will stop people going to lengths to get "more rep" because there won't be "rep" for users.

This would most likely be helpful IN a large thread (not between multiple threads) where somebody can just choose to show the highest-ranking posts so they can get an overview of what's going on without having to read all 15 (or 25, or 50, or even 200+ sometimes) pages.


----------



## Veho (Oct 21, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> what you are saying is based on speculation because we haven't tried anything like this before. but i feel the need to remind you that the avg age of gbatemp users are under 15. i could easily see people voting up a post their friend made and then someone in their 40's comes along who can easily pick out the spelling errors, incorrect information, etc. that isn't to say that younger users don't have an education but experience and knowledge does come with age. a system like the one we are discussing should be for the best of the best and nothing else. otherwise we are just handing the ability to stickie any post to all normal group users, and they will abuse it, they always do.


Turns out we were talking about two different things. Sorry about that   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm against voting posts up and/or down, or sorting posts by number of votes, and I agree that it lends itself to abuse too easily, and pretty much all the points p1ng mentioned in his post. 

I am, however, all in favor of voting for individual posts, and filtering posts by number of votes, like I described here and here.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 21, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Then we have the issue of order to consider. You are all arguing we should try this to make finding useful information far more convenient and efficient. But this could make finding useful information far more confusing. Imagine the highest rated posts at the top of a thread, with no chronological order, no relation to one another, just a jumbled confused mess of replies that when taken out of order and context may not be helpful at all.


Maybe something akin to a context button like on reddit would remedy this problem?


----------



## dice (Oct 21, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Right let me try and condense things down a little here to see what the general consensus of ideas is.
> 
> A lot of you want a voting system implemented. The majority agree that voting posts down is a bad idea. Also that showing a posts individual ratings is a bad idea. So why do we need a voting system at all if that's the case? Well even though we can not see how many votes have been cast, we should have an optional system that allows the top rated posts to be pushed to the top of a thread. This would allow us to find the best most useful posts far more efficiently.
> 
> ...



Or you could have said, "Just look at Youtube".


----------



## Costello (Oct 23, 2010)

So admittedly a lot of people here made good points in favor and against a possible POST voting system (we are ruling out 'member reputation' system obviously). 
We still haven't found the perfect idea, but I wouldn't be against picking one of the ideas and implementing it at some point *on a trial basis*.
I would like to see this happening, and after a fixed amount of time like a month or something, we could discuss the usefulness and the well-functioning of the system. If we come to the conclusion that the system should be disabled, then we will disable it.

Thats what I think we should do. Now if a good idea is presented I don't see a reason for not trying it out. We're just waiting for definitive and well-detailed ideas


----------

